# Best way to kill a Dread,Predator,or a Land raider



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

What is the best way to take out a Dread,Predator or a Land Raider I am thinking Lascannon's multiple any suggestions I am playing in a 1000 point doubles tourney teams 1000 points a piece.

I am not playing Blood Angels this time playing Salamanders


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That really depends on what youre planning to have in the army. If you plan on playing a classical Vulcan Spam list with Salamanders then Multi Meltas or Melta Guns are the weapons of choice for all AT duty thanks to Vulcans over-broken melta-twinlinked-rule:wink:

If you dont have him then Id stick in a Lascannon or 2 atleast. LCs can kill any vehicle in the game, sure its not that huge chance against LRs but it _can_ do it. Dreads and Preds are quite LC vulnerable for sure


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

... Vulnerable?

We're talking about rolling two 5+ rolls in a row.

*That's like saving 2 Imperial Guardsmen armor rolls.*

I'm sticking with my Melta.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Powerfists are never a bad idea.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Doubt you could take thunder hammer termies with such low points, but that'd also be an option in a vulkan list. It'd take awhile to kill the LR, but you'd sure keep it rocking for a couple turns.

Failing that, I've found melta-guns really mince my Raiders and more importantly, my dreads, when I didn't want it. 

On the other side of the coin, my Melta-Dread flips the hell outta tanks. 

Your call, but Lascannons never hurt.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

LCs are dead.

Melta weapons or CC is the way to beat Vehicles now. No opponent of any skill is going to let you get a good shot off at his Vehciles with a lascannon (unless its on a tank or something that moves).

Multi-melta attack bikes in teams of 2 in an army led by Vulkan. Nuff said (at 1k points, ovo theres better choices in bigger games).


----------



## pigmonger (Aug 1, 2009)

Melta is your best friend for anti-vehicle, especially in a salamander army.

As a rule of thumb, anything that can take a multi-melta option, should take one (not devestators though, just leave those guys home).


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The three vehicles are really very different. You can't take any one thing that will deal efficiently with all three targets.

Predators are not difficult to kill at all. They have weak side armour and tend not to move very much, making them horribly vulnerable to assaults. Krak grenades are enough if you can get there and typhoons can hit their sides easily enough.

When facing dreads you need a power fist in each of your squads, which is a handy thing to have anyway. Missiles can be a good way to deal with these too. Melta isn't great because you need to go within the dread's charge range, and you don't need it for armour 12 anyway. It should go without saying that you need to keep any independent characters far, far away from that strength 10 DCCW.

Land raiders are an entirely different thing as they tend to move 12" and have A14 all round. You can't reliably assault them and trying to chase them around with thunder hammer termies is a bit ridiculous when you need a 6 to hit and a 6 to glance (and they almost ignore glancing hits anyway). Melta really is your best answer here, with attack bikes probably the best way to get it. Also, be prepared to sacrifice a cheap unit to take the charge from whoever is coming out of the raider.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Sqwerlpunk said:


> ... Vulnerable?
> 
> We're talking about rolling two 5+ rolls in a row.
> 
> ...


^THIS.

Barring melta, autocannons at dread rear armour or pred side armour work decently. Not nearly as good as melta, but in a pinch they do work due to high volume of fire (compared to lascannons, at least). At the end of the day, both las and autocannons are not AP1 and so against low AV it's more cost effective to take autocannons. Against high AV you want meltas anyways.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Missile Launchers are for shots of opportunity, not for attacking AV13 front armor. That's silly!

I do, however, massively support their use, for those that follow my advice in the SM section, haha


----------



## Ork_boss (Sep 30, 2009)

Multi-melta on a dread! or the awesome Ironclad dread


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

This is for a 2 man tourny 1000 points each

HQ (1) - Space Marine Chaplain + Jump Pack = 115

Fast (1) - 5 Man Assault Marine Squad "Sgt has pwr fist+25"= 125

Troop (2) - 5 Man Space Marine Tactical Squad + Razorback (with TL Lascanon) = 165
5 Man Space Marine Tactical Squad + Razorback (with TL Lascanon) = 165

Heavy (3) - Predator Tank + TL Lascanon = 105
Predator Tank + Auto Cannon and Heavy Bolter side sponsons=85

5 Man Devastator Marine Squad + 4 Missle Launchers = 150

Total = 910

This is my army so far I need to add 90 pnts I have 3 Twin Linked Lascannons and 4 missile launchers! after 3 rounds of me firing from across the board.Then we advance and I have my Assault squad my Chaplain joins, and my Predator with ,Auto Cannon and Heavy bolter sponsons "You gotta love Auto cannon heavy 2, and heavy bolter heavy 3.The Dakka pred


----------

